# Nebo bull elk pictures



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Just wondering if some of you who have hunted the Nebo unit for mature bull elk could post some pictures of your trophies. I just spent 11 points on a premium tag and would like to know what kind of bulls I'll be chasing. Please don't give me any kill locations, I'd like to focus my "limited" hunting time on the area I'm familiar with already. :lol: But if you feel like trying to tempt me into trying "your" area go ahead and pm. Thanks.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

anybody???? Even pictures of spikes would be exciting. -)O(-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If I had some I'd post them for ya.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry no pics or knowledge to offer. You may want to search this site for topics about the Nebo elk. There are a few threads and you ought to PM a few of the folks that might be experts on the area.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

I live in the unit. Its my back yard. I will keep my eyes open and try to get some pics or video for you.


----------



## smokepoler (May 7, 2008)

My friends brother drew this tag last year with his first time putting in for elk. I went up with them a couple of times and saw a few real nice 370ish bulls. This was his first time hunting elk and only had time to hunt the rifle season. He ended up taking this bull the second to last day.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Nice bull. Thanks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

realy nice bull. it looks like it got some good mass on it.Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I could write a book about the Nebo unit, Having lived on it for 31 years now.

My back deck faces hay feilds were we watch elk almost daily, I saw my first elk ever in Bennie creek,1977.
The quality of trophy elk peaked out around 2001,
I have been in almost every canyon on the unit during this past winter and
and viewed 100+ of bulls, Where there are a hand full of upper class bulls left, A true 360 bull is becoming harder to find.And
I would not pass a 335 bull.yes there are places that take less
pressure, But this puts the majority of hunters in the easy access areas. 
interesting to read comments and easy to tell the ones that know how it is ,and the ones that dont.
Anyway, enough on my soap box, It's a fun unit and good luck
to everyone with tag's this year.


----------



## cshill (May 10, 2008)

i Have a muzzy tag this year, and I am pretty familiar with the unit having hunted it many times in the past. Unfortunately I have not spent much time in the area the past 10 years or so. I have hunted Santaquin, Blacks canyon, Jones ranch, Pete Winward, and shingle mill in the past but I am thinking of packing into the country east of the nebo loop road, towards nebo creek.

Also has aybody seen many elk in the soutghern area, southwest of Yuba res? Pahvant crossover???

Craig


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Craig, nice to see you on the forum. Good luck to you guys on your hunts this year, can't wait to trade hunting stories and pictures with ya. 

Can't wait to start scouting for my wasatch tag as well.


----------



## gods country (May 10, 2008)

Congradulations, I drew out for the nebo unit too. No pictures yet but hopefullly this fall. Good Luck. I will share info as i get it.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> The quality of trophy elk peaked out around 2001


I dont believe the Nebo Unit has reached it peak like you are saying. If you look at the facts then the average age of harvest in 2002 was 6.0 and in 2006 it was 7.6. In 2002 they gave out fewer permits and even with the increase of tags since 2002 the average age of harvest climbed 2.6 years so what does this all mean???

Well according to your logic then bulls must be getting smaller as they get older and I dont buy into that. In theory a 7 year old plus bull should be bigger than a 5 to 6 year old bull. The Nebo unit has good elk genes just like any unit.

The success rate is lower because of the terrain. Last year the success rate was the following.

Archery 34.5%
Rifle 78.7%
ML 28.6% :shock:

This means bull escapment is high which means more bulls reach maturity.



> A true 360 bull is becoming harder to find.


Are they harder to find because there isnt any or are the bulls getting smarter because of more pressure? I know 5 guys who killed bulls larger than 360 last year. I know of several bulls who probably never even seen a hunter last year and they are bigger than 360.



> interesting to read comments and easy to tell the ones that know how it is ,and the ones that dont.


Are you sure that you know?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey Coyote,

You don't believe it has peaked yet??????????

That just said it all!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Hey Coyote,
> 
> You don't believe it has peaked yet??????????
> 
> That just said it all!


 :rotfl: I knew you didnt know

But for kicks can you please tell me why the bulls were bigger in 2001 when the average age of harvest was 6.0 and the bulls are smaller and 360 class bulls are so rare to non-existant in 2006 when the average age of harvest is 7.6 Surely you must know the answer  How about you post some facts to back up your claim.

BTW if it peaked in 2001 like you claim then you would see the average age of harvesting going down and not still climbing with the increase in the number of tags.

Have you ever looked at a graph? Another point if the average age of harvest is 7.6 then you will will have many bulls that were older than 7.6 years harvested. Do you know that one bull on the Nebo unit was 12 years old and he scored 383? He was bigger the year before.

Im not saying the Nebo unit is a trophy unit, but it never reached its peak in 2001 and there is still big bulls out there for guys to harvest this year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well CS , Your ignorence is unbelieveable.
First off The age objectives and charts are very misleading, Many of these older bulls are only scoring 310 to 325, As I have seen many taped, then aged older than we thought thay were. Now for herd size, There are many of us that, after watching elk all winter, Know there are fewer elk overall with less quality carrying over. On the east side, some went the manti way and stayed, on SW side thay have simply been over shot.

As for myself, The first 4 bulls I killed in my life were on this unit before 1980. I also shot my first archery bull,a smaller 5x6, on Loafer in 1990. These were all way before anyone scored ANYTHING. I am involved with hunts on Nebo almost every year now, And to say that the last 3 years were better than say, 02, 03,04, That just simply tells me you were not there.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> As for myself, The first 4 bulls I killed in my life were on this unit before 1980. I also shot my first archery bull,a smaller 5x6, on Loafer in 1990. These were all way before anyone scored ANYTHING. I am involved with hunts on Nebo almost every year now, And to say that the last 3 years were better than say, 02, 03,04, That just simply tells me you were not there.


Maybe the older bulls are getting smarter for you so you need to get off the roads more. Many of these older bulls are also scoring in the 350 to 370 range. You still havent backed up your statement.

Why would their be bigger bulls in 2001 with the average age of harvest only 6.0 and its higher now? I have spent a lot of time on the Nebo unit glassing and my dad rides his horse all over the unit. I can show you where some big bulls are that would change your mind.

Bulls get smarter when you add more hunting pressure. Remember that and get off the roads more. This Doom and Gloom about the Nebo unit is pathetic to say the least.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here we go again. It's looking like the gloves are going to come off again. :?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry about stealing your post Flinger, Now about pictures, I can not post them on this site. I do have pictures of several very good Nebo bulls, PM or E mail me and I will set you up to see them. I may be able to help you a bit also. We will be on this unit almost every day in september this year so it is likely I will see you, So you might as well shoot me an Email and i'll be intouch.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Sorry about stealing your post Flinger, Now about pictures, I can not post them on this site. I do have pictures of several very good Nebo bulls, PM or E mail me and I will set you up to see them. I may be able to help you a bit also. We will be on this unit almost every day in september this year so it is likely I will see you, So you might as well shoot me an Email and i'll be intouch.


If he wants to shoot a 310 bull right? :lol: :lol: I dont think you will have a hard time finding a 310 bull closer to a road.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I want to shoot a 310 bull. C.S. will you be my guide this fall????


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

We should go for a bigger bull, but I have to warn you though according to Goofy elk a 5 to 6 year old bull is bigger than a 7 to 8 year old and when we shoot a 360+ 7 year old then goofy elk will be jealous.

I guess the feed on the Nebo unit is terrible since the bulls go downhill so fast. :lol: :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I hear/read comments about the 'demise' of units like the Nebo/Wasatch/Fish Lake/etc all the time, yet EVERY one of these units is OVER harvest age objectives AND every year I see pictures of monster bulls off these units. As the herds get closer to herd objectives the number of 380+ bulls will decrease, but they will be/are still there. You just have to do this thing called HUNT for them. Novel idea I know, but it is fun to do on occasion. :wink: I know of 4 bulls that went well over 360 from the Nebo unit last fall, and I have only talked with 4 hunters from the Nebo. Using 'my' first hand info, EVERY bull taken on the Nebo was 360+. :shock:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

HUNT???? Can you explain this weird saying you talk about?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Flinger, sorry to hijack your post, but I already sent you a PM on this. I don't have permission to post other's photos, but I'll bring some other photos when we meet up this summer, if we can afford gas. haha

The Nebo was made a limited entry unit in 1996? So the majority of bulls would have only been 5 or 6 in 2001. The DWR started by only issueing 5 permits in 1996, then 7 in 1997. I believe in 2003 there were still only 35 tags issued, so there was never an over harvest. I find it hard to believe the Nebo peaked in 2001. I had a Nebo tag in 2004 and it definately hadn't peaked that year, although the drought wreaked havoc on antler growth.

We have a ranch on the Nebo and I grew up hunting the Nebo unit south of Nephi canyon and we rarely saw elk . Now there are many elk using that portion of the unit. I think that is where the misconception has occurred with the Nebo. There has been a minor decrease in elk North of Nephi canyon, but there has been a major increase in elk south of Nephi canyon. 

It makes sense to me that GoofyElk has seen a decrease in overall numbers if he is hunting the unit from Nephi Canyon North. I feel the unit as a whole has maintained its quality and numbers. 

I have seen 1 380+, 1 370+, 6 over 360 and many 300-340 bulls killed off the Nebo last year, the largest were all killed off of public lands. The largest we saw hunting last year pushed the 370-380 mark and I never heard of him getting killed.

Is the Nebo a premier unit? No. But it affords the opportunity for people to hunt mature bulls in the rut, with a good chance at a 350+. What more could a guy ask for??

Of course this is all just my opinion.


----------



## bigwhiteman (Jan 14, 2008)

Heres a bull I killed on the nebo in 2006. He was aged at 9 1/2 years old and scored 341 gross.


----------



## bigwhiteman (Jan 14, 2008)

Heres a bull that my uncle shot last year on the nebo. It scored 311 gross.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

BWM, welcome to the forum. Those are very nice bull's and you guy's did well. Would you happen to know what the 311 bull was aged at? I've seen other's like it that were aged 7 to 8 from Nebo. The same thing seem to be happening on the wasatch.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> BWM, welcome to the forum. Those are very nice bull's and you guy's did well. Would you happen to know what the 311 bull was aged at? I've seen other's like it that were aged 7 to 8 from Nebo. The same thing seem to be happening on the wasatch.


Goofy elk you might see bulls that are 7 to 8 years old that score 310 on the Wasatch or Nebo, but that doesnt mean a lot of bulls are the same. When you say that 360 plus are rare then I just have to call it the way I see it and that is BS. I know a guy who killed a 374 bull on the Nebo with a ML two years ago on the second day. Im waiting for him to send me a pic.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok CS, your about to p### me off.
read my post ....I said 360+ bulls were getting harder to find .....NOT RARE


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Ok CS, your about to p### me off.
> read my post ....I said 360+ bulls were getting harder to find .....NOT RARE


Take it easy there Goofy :lol: Maybe the reason they are getting harder to find is because these bulls are getting smarter. Big bulls dont get big by being stupid. Im glad that people have to actually HUNT for the Big ones.

Maybe this is one reason Mossback is successful. They actually get out and HUNT for the big ones.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Maybe this is one reason Mossback is successful. They actually get out and HUNT for the big ones.


And block the roads don't forget. :wink: They also bulldog other hunters. :wink: :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes they blocked the road last year with a 400 class bull elk last year. Imagine old hillbilly getting high centered on that old hog.


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

Considering most of the elk in the Nebo, Wasatch, Manti, Pavaunt area came from the same elk transplants from Yellowstone, I would assume their genes are somewhat of the same strain. But it still baffles me that there are not many 400 bulls coming off the Nebo like some of the other units mentioned above??? Maybe it's because it is harder to hunt because of the roadless nature of the unit and steep terrain, so the bigger bulls are never shot at or seen. It's interesting to read some of these posts and get both sides of the coin. Maybe there are more and bigger elk now on the Nebo, they have just become a lot smarter because there is more hunting pressure now, so hunters dont see as many like in the past??? I guess 6 or 7 years ago the elk were not as spooked during the LE hunt because hunting them during the rut was somewhat of new thing they were not used to, but now they have become a lot more warry. Maybe? maybe not. :idea: 

BTW BWH nice bulls. thanks for posting. That mounted one is a toad!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

When you spend 25 to 30 day's looking at winter ground's with the snow we had this year it dosn't take a rocket scientist to know what is there. On top of that good equipment both snowmobiles and ATVs plus 100s of miles of boot tracks. And these day's were Nebo only. I spent more than that on the wasatch.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey you gotta figure you bagged the hardest part already - the TAG! 

Totally jealous- enjoy the hunt! 8)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> When you spend 25 to 30 day's looking at winter ground's with the snow we had this year it dosn't take a rocket scientist to know what is there. On top of that good equipment both snowmobiles and ATVs plus 100s of miles of boot tracks. And these day's were Nebo only. I spent more than that on the wasatch.


Well good for you, but I still doubt what you are saying that Nebo hit is peak in 2001. Maybe mount nebo arkansas did, but not in Utah.


----------



## magellan (May 18, 2008)

Well Flinger, I too drew a Nebo tag this year, and I could not be happier or more exited about the hunt.Some people have also slammed the unit on other web sites, but others have sent me info and photos with very respectable Bulls. The hunt will be what you make it, and a trophy is measured in more than just inches.Good luck and have a great hunt. I'll see ya out there. 
Mike


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome Magellen, And your right, it's what you make of it.The Nebo is a very fun hunt.

Now, I have the harvest statistic reports for the last several year's and found some interesting trend's on the Nebo unit I thought I'd share with you guy's.

Muzzle loader
2007 was 6 out of 20, for a 28% success rate.
2006 was 6 out of 13, for a 46% success rate.
2005 was 6 out of 11, for a 54% success rate.
2004 was 6 out of 8, for a 75% success rate.

Any weapon(rifle)
2007 was 53 of 68 for 78% s/r
2006 was Early 34 of 42 for 80% s/r and Late was 13 of 16 for 81% s/r
2005 was Early 29 of 34 for 85% s/r and Late was 13 of 14 for 93% s/r
2004 was 34 of 34 for a 100% s/r.
2003 was 37 of 39 94% s/r.
2002 was 27 of 27 for 100% s/r.
2001 was 24 of 24 for 100% s/r.

The archery show's the same type trend's verying from 35% success down to 20% in 2006.
Take this for what it's worth, IMHO these report's show the direction this unit is heading.

Now in 2008 there are almost 150 total mature bull tag's on Nebo, So, sure there could be several B/C animal's harvested. But there will also be some disapointed hunter's as well, Hopefully you guy's on this forum will be the lucky ones.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> IMHO these report's show the direction this unit is heading.


Goofy please tell me where you think the unit is heading based on the STATS. BTW we dont need to manage units where everyone shoots a bull like an "Elk Farm." Yes the more permits you give out then you have a lower success rate, but that doesnt mean the unit is going downhill.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well C/S,
It's heading for lower success rate's, smaller bull's being harvested, and maybe a fist fight or two,(just kidding), over canyon's becouse of over crowding. So thank gawd we can hunt the "Farm elk" in our hay field's and other private ground's when we draw permit's.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Well C/S,
> It's heading for lower success rate's, smaller bull's being harvested, and maybe a fist fight or two,(just kidding), over canyon's becouse of over crowding. So thank gawd we can hunt the "Farm elk" in our hay field's and other private ground's when we draw permit's.


Well Lower success rates mean people have to actually hunt because they arent hunting on an "Elk Farm." We shouldn't manage units where is 90% or higher success rates. Bulls are also getting smarter because of the pressure added and they learn to adapt.

:rotfl: The bulls arent getting smaller. I think you need to spend more time on the mountain instead of looking at that hayfield by your house.

:lol: 150 permits isn't considered overcrowding. The Nebo unit is a big unit and there is plenty of room for 150 people. Most of the unit isnt even being hunted because of the access by vehicle or 4 wheeler.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I may be able to help you a bit also. We will be on this unit almost every day in september this year so it is likely I will see you, So you might as well shoot me an Email and i'll be intouch.


It sounds like you are some sort of guide.

Goofy Elk wrote. 


> So thank gawd we can hunt the "Farm elk" in our hay field's and other private ground's when we draw permit's.





> The quality of trophy elk peaked out around 2001,A true 360 bull is becoming harder to find.And
> I would not pass a 335 bull.yes there are places that take less
> pressure, But this puts the majority of hunters in the easy access areas.
> 
> 2001 was 24 of 24 for 100% s/r.





> smaller bull's being harvested, and maybe a fist fight or two,(just kidding), over canyon's becouse of over crowding.





> I'd say turn it back and try again. But that's just me.


Its all starting to make sense now. You like it easy when you guide because back in 2001 it was easier for you to make your clients happy when the success rate was 100% and only 24 people were hunting. Now you have to work harder to get a better bull because the bulls are getting smarter (NOT SMALLER) and hanging out in more remote places. You like it easy and if the unit has a lower success rate then you dont think its worth hunting for a bull.

Maybe you might take a few elk guiding lessons from Pro.

Now I understand why you think the Nebo has peaked back in 2001. :lol: and the guiding skills?

Its all starting to make sense.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow Coyote, There's somthing about Nebo that sure get's your panty's in a wad.

And the personal atack's...............Priceless


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Wow Coyote, There's somthing about Nebo that sure get's your panty's in a wad.
> 
> And the personal atack's...............Priceless


Well Im not the one saying the unit is doomed. Yes many hunters wont harvest a bull and that is why they call it "hunting" not "killing."

Well Im just starting to wonder how much you really know about the unit based on what you have said. Maybe you only guide the easy access areas because I know quite a few bulls that were taken in the more remote areas and they scored in the 340 to 380 range.

My advice to all the hunters that drew a tag. I would start scouting the more remote areas because you will see fewer hunters, more elk, and more bigger bulls.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm not saying the unit is doomed, just not as well off as it has been in the passed.

As far as what I know..Hum....Well I killed my 1st deer and elk on this unit in 1977, The elk was a hay grouder, But the deer was right on top Loafer, Both with an open sight winchester 30/30. 

What were you do'in in 77 Yote?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> As far as what I know..Hum....Well I killed my 1st deer and elk on this unit in 1977, The elk was a hay grouder, But the deer was right on top Loafer, Both with an open sight 30/30.


Good for you!!! How well do you know the unit now? You said you checked every canyon in the winter.

Where were the elk wintering on the west side and how high up? Did you see the 7x8 with a nice 6x7 on the west side?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Better than you ever will in your lifetime....and that's the public part.

Plus....... I have access to thousand's of acer's of ground on this unit I know no "yotes" have ever been on.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Better than you ever will in your lifetime....and that's the public part.
> 
> Plus....... I have access to thousand's of acer's of ground on this unit I know no "yotes" have ever been on


 :rotfl: :rotfl: Then I suggest you better start learning it before you get to old. So having acres means you are an expert right? :lol: :lol: It just depends on where your land is.

If you knew about the unit then you wouldnt be saying it reached its peak in 2001. This one statement shows me that you dont know as much as you claim to know. I'm not saying Im the best expert. Packout knows a lot about the unit also along with many others and they also told you that it never peaked in 2001.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

West side, Well let's start above the Salem dream mine,(Ya I have a key),30 bull's.
Salem hay field's,16 bull's. Payson canyon around 25 bulls,the two largest were above the 2nd gate across from maple bench, There was a group of about 15 bull's on the santaquin,Pole canyon bench, I amost forgot the bunch above sping lake. But the best group of all was from willow creek,Birch,Gardner hollow, around to Ree's flat, Quaking aspen and elk medow's. there were several group's, I was there every day for the first two week's
of March, I cought them all together one day, they were above Ree's flat in the morning sun. There were 325 head, 39 of witch were branched bull's. Put the spoting scope on every one of them. I could go one if you like.


----------



## CUT-EM (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey goofyelk I dont know anything about that unit but it sounds like cs is associated with Prooutdoors so he must know everything too.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry to get back on this thread. I just wanted to say that "bigwhiteman" on page 3 sure has an awesome taxidermist.  

Goofy and Yote, you both are a hoot. 

Best of luck to everyone this year. Go hunt and have fun. That is what it is all about!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> West side, Well let's start above the Salem dream mine,(Ya I have a key),30 bull's.
> Salem hay field's,16 bull's. Payson canyon around 25 bulls,the two largest were above the 2nd gate across from maple bench, There was a group of about 15 bull's on the santaquin,Pole canyon bench, I amost forgot the bunch above sping lake. But the best group of all was from willow creek,Birch,Gardner hollow, around to Ree's flat, Quaking aspen and elk medow's. there were several group's, I was there every day for the first two week's
> of March, I cought them all together one day, they were above Ree's flat in the morning sun. There were 325 head, 39 of witch were branched bull's. Put the spoting scope on every one of them. I could go one if you like.


Sounds like quite a few bulls to me. If the unit was going downhill then would you see fewer bulls?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packout said:


> Sorry to get back on this thread. I just wanted to say that "bigwhiteman" on page 3 sure has an awesome taxidermist.
> 
> Goofy and Yote, you both are a hoot.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone this year. Go hunt and have fun. That is what it is all about!


I agree Mike. 8)


----------

